# tools you always keep in your toolbelt



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

I was wondering what people carried with them in their tool belts on a daily basis. i tend to have a ripping hammer , cats paw, handy bar , 5 in 1, speed square , phillips and flat head screwdrivers , a couple of penclies , razor knife , tape ,plyers ,saftey glasses and assorted nails and screws. Right now I work for a painter and only need my tool belt every couple of weeks but am hopfuly going to get a job doing carpentry every day.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hammer ( Tibone or Estwing, framing or trim), speed sqaure, 3 nail punches, Channel Lock nail pullers, knife, jab saw, chalk line, tape, cold chisel, sharp chisel, 11-1, nail bar, 5-1, combo square, fasteners.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Speed square, tape, nail sets, hammer, knife, snips, block plane, cats paw, flat bar, a few clamps, and several screwdrivers.

Forgot about chaulk box and chisels


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sort of depends on what we are doing...

Get one of those combo/phillips/flat screw drivers.

Add a: Tape measure, Crescent wrench, nail sets, chisel, chalk line, keel, and who knows what else is....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Adjustable wrench to change blades and small plane. Forgot...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Adjustable wrench to change blades. Forgot...


Forgot about that too


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

whats the difference between a 5 in 1 and a 11 in 1?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

duburban said:


> whats the difference between a 5 in 1 and a 11 in 1?


5 in 1 is a painters tool/scraper, 11 in 1 is a screwdriver....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I do a Klien 11-1, ratcheting. 

Old wood handled 5-1 in the truck box.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Never mind


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here ya go...


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

years ago when i was a painter we kept finding uses for the 5 in 1 and started calling it the 11 in 1. i thought maybe that caught on.... ? 

i use/like this one 

http://lutztool.com/15-in-one.asp


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Basic stuff:blink:
The DLR165 is always with me now.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Basic stuff:blink:
> The DLR165 is always with me now.


I need to get. A Stiletto nail bar. The dimpler makes a lot of sense....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big fan of Tajima pull saws and chalk boxes.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about torpedo level.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Hammer, speed square, chalk line, chisel, utility knife, nail set, tape, Klein 11 in 1, needle nose, cat's paw, torpedo level, pencil, red crayon in holder, nail pulling pliers...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lol,, the beer bottle is always in there too?

for me it depends on what tool belt im wearing..

i have two tool rigs, one for icf/framing/siding and one for interior/ exterior trim which is a occidental vest


the first one has

stilleto 14 oz hammer, speed square, 25 ' fat max tape, irwin precision chalk line, olfa knife, spare blades, 1/8 pin punch, 1/4 ' pin punch, pencils, sharpie, #2 square drive bits, 6" vice grips, estwing 16" cats paw

occidental suspend-a-vest 

10oz stilleto finish hammer, speed square, 16' fatmax tape measure, olfa knife, spare blades , 1" chisel, fastcap accuscribes. flatbar/scraper, renovators bar (cats paw with a flat bar tip)nail sets, pencils, 6" vice grips


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Had a Stiletto nail bar but it grew feet. That's just a Japaneses nail bar.
The folding saw is a Gomboy Silky almost the same as the Tajima.
It's the most useful tool in my bags!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Basic stuff:blink:
> The DLR165 is always with me now.


I took my Disto D3 to the Gym job and it didn't take long that every guy that carried a hammer had some sort of laser measuring device...:thumbsup:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Anybody else hold pencils in their teeth?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> Anybody else hold pencils in their teeth?


Nah, makes it hard to call measurements and orders :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Just in my hat, I never use to wear hats but I got used to doing that in my hard hat so now that I don't need a hard hat I have to wear a hat.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Its hot in Texas. My dad made me wear a hat as a youngster, it stuck. I always wear a ball cap.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Went and picked up a 9 inch level from menards today. Need to go to hd tommorw at lunch to get nail set ( i had some real cheap ones a couple years ago but cant find them now) and a keen ratchteing screwdriver. The only ratcheting screwdriver menards had felt like it would break in a week. 
Are the dewalt handtools any good?I have a bunch of their power tools which all work great but havent heard much about the handtools. Online their 3 peice nail set looked realy nice and so did their pry bars.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Go with eastwing over dewalt


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

RCCIdaho said:


> My 'all the time' setup. Other tools depend on the task at hand.


Where do you keep your tape in those bags. My oxy's have the tape holder, just wondering which bag you use.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i keep my pencil in my hat as well. you can tell what hat is my work hat by all the lead marks inside it... come winter time i go crazy cuz i cant keep my pencil in a toque


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I clip this unit







on my shirt in the morning and love having it so near and handy:thumbsup: I now keep spares because when it breaks I go nuts without it:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

ryan313 said:


> I was wondering what people carried with them in their tool belts on a daily basis. i tend to have a ripping hammer , cats paw, handy bar , 5 in 1, speed square , phillips and flat head screwdrivers , a couple of penclies , razor knife , tape ,plyers ,saftey glasses and assorted nails and screws. Right now I work for a painter and only need my tool belt every couple of weeks but am hopfuly going to get a job doing carpentry every day.


This stuff..........


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

duburban said:


> whats the difference between a 5 in 1 and a 11 in 1?


I can't believe no one said 6.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

ClaytonR said:


> HAHAHAHAHA. It's just a radio. No tapes. I work by myself a lot, and I'm usually listening to something. Great sports/guy talk station here, and I've listened to those same guys for over 15 years. It's either that or some political crap talk show. Occasionally music. Got rid of the iPhone and went to a dumb flip phone about a year ago, so I had to go old school with an actual radio. Note the Apple headphones attached to it.


Who makes the radio?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Changes day to day but the tools that live in my bags are

Dewalt 17oz hammer
Swanson speed square
Irwin chalk box (red)
No name flat bar
Dead on cats paw
Misc tips for drill/impact
Dewalt folding utility knife
And as many pencils as i can find at the time


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

This is my setup for today.


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

Went and got a chalk line today


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Who makes the radio?


Sony. Walmart special. Works great.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You guys gotta try pencil pulls...hang them from the collar and you'll never go back. 

Who cares if you look a little gay,..not that there's anything wrong with that :whistling


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

superseal said:


> You guys gotta try pencil pulls...hang them from the collar and you'll never go back.
> 
> Who cares if you look a little gay,..not that there's anything wrong with that :whistling


I break those way to quick, then loose the pencil


----------



## ryan313 (May 20, 2013)

I saw one of those pencil holders a couple days ago and thpught it feelt like it would break eazly but if they hold up it seems like a realy good idea.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Adjustable wrench to change blades and small plane. Forgot...


That's what my dead on exhumer is for...


----------

